# My new mini pond barrel pics with a few questions!



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

Never kept a fish outside before. I plan to put 2 bunkins and 2 common goldfish in.









I plan move them to my main pond (which my Gf's mum looks after) when they've grown a bit or if we have a cold winter!










I have no filter installled and but plenty of oxygenating weed. the waters been in it for 4 day now. its 10 inches high by 30inches in diameter.

1) Do I need a filter on an outside pond this small? 

2) Should I add a fish to kick start the N-cycle or add ammoium? which is faster as my fishes are in a bit of an overcrowded tank at the mo?

Mr. Tooley


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I would add a filter. Wouldn't want bugs breeding in stagnant water, and the goldfish will probably eat the plants.


----------



## tburdock (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed. And the moving water will sound so relaxing.


----------



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok anyone got any good experiences with any outdoor filters for this small an outdoor pond? is it possible to get a cheap solar powered one? as I can't really dig thought the barrel or hide any power leads where the barrels placed!! Any filter recommendations would be gr8!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have about 15 tubs that i put outside in the summer.the biggest are 110 gallons.the others are 15-30 gallons.none of them have pumps or filters.but all of them have lots of plants.they are all for fish breeding.black neons,golden pencilfish,bloodfin tetras,odessa barbs,and a few others.
but i do not keep goldfish.your goldfish will eat your plants;except maybe lillies.
i think that you could put one of the goldfish in now;but just don't put too many in..there just won't be enough oxygen for more than 1 or 2 unless they are really small.


----------



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

I only brought them all about 3 weeks ago. They are very small bout 2 inches! I guess if they start eating the plants I could buy a filter then! Any idea bout a small solar panel filters anyone are they expensive I've had a quick look online but can't find anything!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How about a battery-powered air-pump with rechargeable batteries? Don't worry about the bugs, the fish with eat anything that moves.


----------



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

Been to my local fishery for the first time today got the 'tetra test' 5 in 1.

The NO3 and NO2 read nowt as I've put nothing in there yet! so nothing to feed it.... I more concerned about the Gerenal Hardness, its very high though like 14-16. I've been told rainwaters the cure for that (and god I've got lots of it at the mo!) but will the hardness effect the fish if i put them in? The PH is a little acidic at 6.4 but the pond is the same and my Gf's mums had her own fish in there for years! the only difference between my barrel and her pond is the hardness, so is that anything to worry about?

on the air pump front, there was one that ran on batteries at the shop but its was small and the guy said the battery would need changing like every day and was really for just transporting fish! I have lots of weed in the barrel which its probably why the waters a bit acid!! 

The question is is it time to add Tango and dunlop?


----------

